# [SOLVED] Problem z połączeniem na DLINK 504T

## Pioter

Witam

Mam problem przy instalacji gentoo. Otóż wszystko idzie idealnie do momentu aż nei wydam polecenia emerge --emptytree system. Wszystko ladnie sie instaluje a tu nagle bach np. przy 62 pakiecie instalator traci polaczenie i nie moze go odzyskac. Mam router D-Link 504T i po restarcie kompa i odpaleniu okien wszystko z netem jest jak najbardziej ok. Serwery wybieralem przy pomocy programu mirrorselect i wybrałem dla europy. Może powinienem wybrać dla niemiec np.?? A może jest jakaś opcja zeby po twardym restarcie instalator zaczął kompilować pakiety od np. 62 ?? Prosze o pomoc pozniewaz chcialbym zainstalować gentoo z netu a nie z plytki bo tam jest tylko stage3.

Pozdrawiam 

         PioterLast edited by Pioter on Thu Nov 10, 2005 9:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pepuch

Po zrestartowaniu powinno dalej się instalować. Tak jest przynajmniej w przypadku normalnego reboot. Najlepiej sprawdź a wszystko się okaże.

----------

## qermit

w niemczech mają najgorsze łącza w całej europie. Polecam mirror rzeszowski.

Jest opcja ressume (i o dziwo działa), z tym że odzyskuje ona tylko ostatni proces emerge.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Możesz, zresztą, zainstalować z płytki (będzie dużo szybciej) a potem wszystko przekompilować i wyjdzie na to samo.  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Polecam mirror rzeszowski.

 

cieszę się, że ktoś go docenia   :Cool: 

może niedługo przeniosę go na mniej dociążony serwer, więc będzie działał jeszcze lepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A nie chodzi przypadkiem o tego nieszczęsnego pythona co się wywalał ostatnio przy kompilacji? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-314985-start-401.html

----------

## qermit

 *Pioter wrote:*   

> przy 62 pakiecie instalator traci 

 Korzystasz z graficznego instalatora?

----------

## Pioter

Nie nie korzystam z instalatora graficznego.

----------

## Crenshaw

```

emerge --fetchonly blablabla

```

Zawsze mozna najpierw sciagnac wszystko a potem mielic.

L

----------

## Pioter

Ok przyznam sie ze troche jestem noob w sprawie gentoo, ale doczytalem ze --fetchonly sciaga pakiet o danej nazwie, a jak zrobic zeby zessal wszystko co potrzebuje?? Czy wlasnie do tego sluzy portage?? czyli ew. wygladalo by to tak emerge --fetchonly i nazwa portage?

----------

## BeteNoire

```
emerge -f pakiet_1 pakiet_2 pakiet_3
```

 i możesz tak ściągnąć całe drzewo portage   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Pioter

no to wiem ze w ten sposób pojedynczymi pakietami sie da, ale czy da sie po prostu emerge -f portage(jakistam)??

----------

## wuja

```
emerge -f system
```

----------

## Crenshaw

Jak ktos lubi to

```

emerge -pv --fetchonly costamdalej

```

i moze zaciagnac sobie wszystko recznie albo z innego kompa.

----------

## Pioter

Tzn wszystko pięknie sciągnąłem sobie wszystko i emerge'owałem tylko teraz jak po całej nocy chce zeby zessał mi zródła jajka to znów jest ten sam problem. Probóje sie połączyc z serwerem ale pisze adres ip 1.0.0.0 i to na róznych serwerach (gdańskim i rzeszowskim) dhcp działa bo na drugim terminalu mam ustawione links z podręcznikiem i działa idealnie, wiec co jest zle??

----------

## Raku

DNS źle działa?

----------

## Pioter

Powiem tak, dns mam przez router, wszystko idzie od niego podobnie jak DHCP, więc dns jest na 127.0.0.1 . Problem jest taki, że czasami net działa a czasami nie. Teraz dwa razy nie działał, nawet po konfiguracji poleniem net-setup a potem ifconfig wszystko wyglada pieknie. Oczywiscie na oknach wszystko działą idealnie :/. Kurde nie mam pojecia czemu tak sie dzieje. Może wina routera??

----------

## _troll_

 *Pioter wrote:*   

> Powiem tak, dns mam przez router, wszystko idzie od niego podobnie jak DHCP, więc dns jest na 127.0.0.1

 mozesz to rozwinac? gdzie to leci po lo? na routerze, czy na kompie w sieci za routerem?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

 *Pioter wrote:*   

> Powiem tak, dns mam przez router, wszystko idzie od niego podobnie jak DHCP, więc dns jest na 127.0.0.1 

 

Uzasadnij tą kompletną bzdurę.

----------

## Pioter

Tzn mam router DSL-504T DLinka. Po prostu jest tam postawiony DHCP i komputer ma stamtąd wszyskie dane łacznie z DNS

----------

## milu

A skąd wzięło się to stwierdzenie:

 *Pioter wrote:*   

> ...więc dns jest na 127.0.0.1

  ??

Jeśli na tym routerze jest DNSRelay to serwerem DNS jest adres TEGO urządzenia a nie adres 127.0.0.1 oznaczający localhost, loopback, własny host i jak to się tam jeszcze nazywa.

----------

## _troll_

 *Pioter wrote:*   

> Tzn mam router DSL-504T DLinka. Po prostu jest tam postawiony DHCP i komputer ma stamtąd wszyskie dane łacznie z DNS

 tzn. chcesz powiedziec, ze:

- na pewno je stamtad ma

- na pewno je stamtad ma - sprawdzilem

- jestem przekonany, ze je stamtad ma

- inna

pytanie moze byc glupie, ale mozliwe ze doprowadzi nas gdzies  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Pioter

Adres sie wziął stąd ze mi sie pomyliło  :Razz:  Miało być oczywiscie 192.168.1.1 co ranek to ranek  :Smile: 

Wlazłem na strone routera i tma na dns jest ustawione 139.175.55.224, wiec teraz mam i ten adres oraz adres routera wpisane w resolv.conf

Tak mi sie wydaje bo innej opcji nie ma a jak to sprawdzic to nie wiem przyznam sie.

Natomiast przy probie downloadu wyskakuje Temprorary failure in name resolution, wie mozliwe ze to cos z DNS :/, proboje sciagac z kilku serwerów i wszedzie to samo wyskakuje

EDIT 

DNS Relay jest włączony i jeszcze dodatkowo jest ustawiony wpomniany powyzej serwer DNS

----------

## lihor

A nie wyskakuje ci czasem coś takiego:

```
--10:50:24--  http://src.gentoo.pl/distfiles/wget-1.10.2-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2

           => `/mnt/portage/distfiles/wget-1.10.2-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving src.gentoo.pl... 1.0.0.0

Connecting to src.gentoo.pl[1.0.0.0]:80...  failed: Connection timed out.

Retrying.

```

Też mam router D-Link 504T i miałem coś takiego, pomogło zainstalowanie curl'a zamiast wgeta i wpisy w make.conf

```
FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/curl --connect-timeout 15 -# -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}" 

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/curl --connect-timeout 15 -# -C - -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\${URI}"

```

----------

## Pioter

Dokładnie coś takiego!!!!!!

Tylko powiedz m prosze jak zainstalować curl'a zamiast wgeta  :Razz: 

emerge curl?? i ew. jak odinstalowac wget??

----------

## lihor

Wget'a nie musisz odinstalowywać , jak wkleisz do make.conf te wpisy, które ci podałem to będziesz standardowo korzystał przy ściaganiu pakietów z curl'a a nie z wget'a.

A curl'a możesz ściagnąć w linksie z:

```
http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/curl-7.15.0.tar.bz2
```

tylko musisz ten pakiet później zgrać do 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

chyba że trzymasz pakiety gdzieś indziej.

Jeśli by portage potrzebował jeszcze jakiś innych pakietów przy instalacji curl'a to postępujesz analogicznie.

Potem

```
emerge curl
```

wpisy w make.conf i gotowe.

----------

## Pioter

Tzn narazie probowalem zrobic te wpisy tylko, że dla wgeta i niestety nie działaja a curla nie moge zainstalowac emerge curl bo mi nie chce sie sciagac i to chce teraz naprawic  :Razz: . Myslisz ze takie reczne pojdzie?

----------

## lihor

Musisz ściągnać ten pakiet ręcznie i zgrać do

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

a potem dać:

```
emerge curl
```

i napewno będzie działać, chyba że będą potrzebne jeszcze jakieś pakiety, których nie masz zainstalowanych.

Wchodzisz wtedy na http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/ szukasz tych pakietów i zapisujesz do distfiles.

----------

## Pioter

Powiem tak teraz nei działa nawet links, wiec odczekam chwile i jezeli po raz kolejny nie bedzie to )(#*%$()#*%)(%* działać to po prostu zainstaluje system z cd universal i potem sobie zrekompiluje.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## milu

A nie możesz ustawić sobie na sztywno adresu,maski, bramy domyślnej i serwera dns(profilaktycznie spróbuj innego serwera niż ten o którym pisałeś)?

----------

## Pioter

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy juz jak sie chrootuje to plytka musi byc nadal w napedzie?? Bo po prostu inaczej nagram sobie na plytce curl i po sprawie inaczje pozostaje mi jedynie instalka z universal cd   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pioter

Ok udalo mi sie zainstalowac curla ale teraz mam problem bo kiedy wydaje polecenie emerge gentoo-sources on rząda ode mnie adresu URL  :Neutral: 

Co na to poradzic?? Jak rozumiem wpisy w make.conf maja byc takie same tzn jak jest DISTDIR to ma być DISTDIR tak??

----------

## lihor

 *Pioter wrote:*   

> Ok udalo mi sie zainstalowac curla ale teraz mam problem bo kiedy wydaje polecenie emerge gentoo-sources on rząda ode mnie adresu URL 
> 
> Co na to poradzic?? Jak rozumiem wpisy w make.conf maja byc takie same tzn jak jest DISTDIR to ma być DISTDIR tak??

 

A masz coś takiego? (możesz mieć inny serwer)

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="src.gentoo.pl gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"
```

Ja mam coś takiego:

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/mnt/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/mnt/portage/packages

GENTOO_MIRRORS="src.gentoo.pl gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/curl --connect-timeout 15 -# -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}" 

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/curl --connect-timeout 15 -# -C - -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\${URI}"
```

ale niesugeruj się tym bo ja mam oddzielną partycje dla ściągniętych pakietów.

Ogólnie DISTDIR w FETCHCOMMAND to katalog do którego ma zapisywać, musisz go ustawić w make.conf (standardowo jeśli niczego nie zmieniałeś to będzie /usr/portage/distfiles), czyli powinieneś mieć

```
DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles
```

w make.conf

----------

## Pioter

dalej chce ode mnie adresu URL. Naprawde nie wiem co robic. Mam serwer rzeszowski. A fetch i reusme przepisane slowo w swlowa ;P

----------

## lihor

 *Pioter wrote:*   

> dalej chce ode mnie adresu URL. Naprawde nie wiem co robic. Mam serwer rzeszowski. A fetch i reusme przepisane slowo w swlowa ;P

 

A mógłbyś wkleić co masz wpisane w make.conf?

----------

## Pioter

Wygląda to tak:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gnome -esd -voodoo3 -3dfx gtk2 -pcmcia"

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/curl --connect-timeout 15 -# -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}" 

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/curl --connect-timeout 15 -# -C - -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\${URI}"

Linguas="pl en"

```

Wiem ze moze troche przerażajco ale to moja pierwsza kompilacja genciaka  :Razz: 

----------

## lihor

A co ci dokładnie pokazuje jak próbujesz coś zainstalować?

Wklej tutaj, i może spróbuj wpisać w make.conf

```
PORTDIR=/usr/portage
```

Może to pomoże, choć pewności nie mam.

----------

## Pioter

Po poleceniu np. emerge --fetchonly gentoo-sources proboje sie polączyć z kilkoma serwerami przy każdym jest nawet napisana cała scieżka do pliku jajka ale w każdym pisze tez ze curl wymaga URL pisząc "no URL specifed"

----------

## Pioter

Natomiast kiedy korzystam z wget 

to pisze resolving gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl... 1.0.0.0 i łączy sie z tym adresem wiec mysle ze jest jakis problem z DNS tylko nie wiem jaki.

Resolv.conf mam ustawione nameserver 192.168.1.1 oraz jakies 3 inne nameservery.

----------

## pehop

to usuń z resolv.confa pierwszy nameserver (192.168.1.1). Też mam ten router i bez wpisu wszystko śmiga

----------

## Pioter

Wielkie dzieki tyg sie meczylem z tym a akurat tak trywialne roz nie przyszlo mi do glowy.  :Razz: 

----------

## lihor

 *Pioter wrote:*   

> Wielkie dzieki tyg sie meczylem z tym a akurat tak trywialne roz nie przyszlo mi do glowy. 

 

Tak z ciekawosci, co masz teraz wpisane w resolv.conf?

Mógłbyś tu teraz wkleić?

----------

## pehop

jadę z pamięci

```

194.204.159.1

194.204.152.34

193.110.120.5

193.110.120.20

```

to są DNSy TPsy

----------

## Pioter

wpis wyglada tak

nameserver 194.204.159.1

nameserver 194.204.152.34

nameserver 212.75.96.2

pozdr

----------

